# Bow to no one but God



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Cassell's cheerfully leads me down the garden path.. i would like to use bow figuratively . My attempt is Nemo praeter deum salutate. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whodunit

Corpore inclinato neminem praeter deum saluta. (you, sg.)
Corpore inclinato neminem praeter deum salutate. (you, pl.)


----------



## Joca

Imperialista_Yanqui said:


> Cassell's cheerfully leads me down the garden path.. i would like to use bow figuratively . My attempt is Nemo praeter deum salutate. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


 
Well, how about this?

_Curva te ipsum ante neminem praeter Deum. _

JC


----------



## clara mente

"Inclina ad neminem praeter Deum".


----------



## Joca

clara mente said:


> "Inclina ad neminem praeter Deum".


 
Hi Clara Mente!

Do you know if "inclino" is a reflexive verb? I think the original sentence requires a reflexive verb or rather a transitive verb used reflexively. 

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca said:


> Hi Clara Mente!
> 
> Do you know if "inclino" is a reflexive verb? I think the original sentence requires a reflexive verb or rather a transitive verb used reflexively.
> 
> JC


 
In my opinion, _se inclinare_ is the reflexive of _inclinare_. The verb _inclinare_ is transitive and can be used with _corpus_ or _caput_ to become _reflexive_ in modern languages:

_Inclina corpus/caput ad ..._


----------



## clara mente

You both bring up a very good point here. The verb "inclino" can in fact be used both transitively and untransitively, and as such may be used also reflexively. Thus the sentence in question may be rendered "Inclina te ad neminem praeter Deum". Similarly the sentence "Lava te manus tuas antequam cenas".
The reason that I left it out in the original response was two-fold. First, there was no "body part" to refer to as in the latter sentence above. Secondly, the action of "bowing" already assumes "yourself" and thus, in my opinion, was deemed unnecessary in this case.
As to the remark by Whodunit, a very insightful point here in that in Later Latin ,the use of the reflexive became more widespread to the point that , when it became Spanish it actually became the entire passive verb system.


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Thank you all for your help.I imagine with the subject matter being God, a rendering in ecclesiastical Latin might be the most appropriate*. Would this consideration change anyone's opinion? Cassells gives "salutare" as a figurative "bow".*


----------

